# ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable



## Subash Khati (Jan 28, 2016)

Followed this tutorial on my machine with four disk. shows following error


```
File /boot/loader not found
```


----------



## Subash Khati (Jan 28, 2016)

I am trying to install FreeBSD Sparc64 on my machine, I followed the tutorials to Install FreeBSD Root on ZFS(tutorial link ). Only the changes I made is that instead of using mirror I tried configuring RAIDZ with four internal disks and added bootloader in all the disks (da0 da1 da2 da3). Everything was fine while installing but booting after installation shows the error below:-

```
ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable
ZFS: can't read MOS object directory
ZFS: can't find root filesystem

bootpath=""

can't load 'kernel'
```
I created zpool like this:- 
`zpool create -f -o altroot=/mnt -O canmount=off zroot raidz da0a da1a da2a da3a`

here is my bootloader installation:-

```
# zpool export zroot
# gpart bootcode -p /boot/zfsboot da0
# gpart bootcode -p /boot/zfsboot da1
# gpart bootcode -p /boot/zfsboot da2
# gpart bootcode -p /boot/zfsboot da3
# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=0x10
kern.geom.debugflags: 0 -> 16
# dd if=/boot/zfsloader of=/dev/da0a bs=512 oseek=1024 conv=notrunc,sync
# dd if=/boot/zfsloader of=/dev/da1a bs=512 oseek=1024 conv=notrunc,sync
# dd if=/boot/zfsloader of=/dev/da2a bs=512 oseek=1024 conv=notrunc,sync
# dd if=/boot/zfsloader of=/dev/da3a bs=512 oseek=1024 conv=notrunc,sync

# zpool import -o altroot=/mnt zroot
```
Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2016)

What version of FreeBSD and what type of hardware?

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/hardware.html#proc-sparc64

Also note that FreeBSD/Sparc64 is a Tier 2 platform.


----------



## Subash Khati (Jan 29, 2016)

I have tried this on FreeBSD/Sparc64 V10.2,V10.1,V9.2 on my SunFire v440.


----------



## Subash Khati (Feb 3, 2016)

I am trying to install freebsdFreeBSD sparc64 10.2 on my machine with 4hdd. I followed this doc @ https://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/VTOC8ZFSBoot/9.x-RELEASE for installation. I wanted to use ZFS RAID. But I get this error on reboot:

```
ZFS: can't open root filesystem
```

Any idea on this? would appreciate if anyone could help me install sparc64 with raidz.
Thanks.


----------

